
PITA uses radio waves to steal encryption keys - prostoalex
https://bgr.com/2015/07/08/hacking-tools-pita-encryption-keys-radio-waves/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9749479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9749479)

